# Are Simplicity P1728EX Signature still up there with the best



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello from Norway! 
I have the last model with US made B&S 342cc 1650 engine and Power boost.
Is this machine as good as the New Ariens and Toro machines?
How about wet snow capabilities?


Merry X-mas


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think Simplicity is the best especially the Pro line which is with the rectangular tubing, what you have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dag

The Simplicity machines I've seen look like tanks and really haven't seen anyone complaining about them at all as far as maintenance or repair.

.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

School district near me is using the Simplicity Signature pro 2132e blowers. They look real heavy duty. Haven’t heard any complaints from the guys using them.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely an appealing machine. Very robust construction, and good power to width ratios. 

Little late to the game with the lack of Hydro transmission. The electric chute of new versions has be a little problematic but still a very nice feature. 

The power boost feature is an interesting one. Similar to a snowmobile CVT. It sorta fills the gap of a hydro trans. Without changing gears, the drive pulley shrinks and impeller speed drops in favor of additional torque to keep the engine from bogging. At the expense of throwing distance.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*thank you all*



drmerdp said:


> Definitely an appealing machine. Very robust construction, and good power to width ratios.
> 
> Little late to the game with the lack of Hydro transmission. The electric chute of new versions has be a little problematic but still a very nice feature.
> 
> The power boost feature is an interesting one. Similar to a snowmobile CVT. It sorta fills the gap of a hydro trans. Without changing gears, the drive pulley shrinks and impeller speed drops in favor of additional torque to keep the engine from bogging. At the expense of throwing distance.




thanks for the feedback! My snowplower impress me a lot under Extreme conditions. Like you mention the Power to Width ratio combined With Power Boost makes it unstoppable. I have cleared my parking after holidays when we were abroad, and we are talking massive compact snow 30 inches deep. Going 28 inches wide right thru. 
Simplicity is very small in Norway, so nobody has heard about the brand.
People buy mostly Honda, Toro, Ariens and Stiga.
I have the small Honda 655 at my cabin to Clear the terrass. Impressive little machine but nothing Close to the Simplicity of course.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> The power boost feature is an interesting one. ... Without changing gears, the drive pulley shrinks and impeller speed drops in favor of additional torque to keep the engine from bogging. At the expense of throwing distance.


Yeah, I think Power Boost is a really cool feature. Very clever. My only concern is if the spring in the pulley ever broke, the machine may not function at all, but hopefully that's unlikely. I think the idea is great, and a nice way to have throwing distance (and more snow processing per second) when you can "afford it", while still having the grunt for heavy, packed snow, when you need it. 

Too bad (for me) that it's patented, so other companies can't offer it. 

I've never heard of the Stiga brand, I don't know if they do any business in North America. I friend has a recent Simplicity, he's been very happy with it, though I think he did have to replace an electric chute motor. His mom has one as well. My only experience with them was with a machine from the 60s or 70s. It was built like a tank.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I think so, so last year I bought one. When you see big apartment complexes, and municipalities doing heavy duty work, it's usually the Simplicity Pro Series, at least around here. 



I like that they are very Rigid, and are also very easy to move around. Handles like a much smaller machine. You can really feel the rigidity when you're using it, makes for a very secure feel. Their steel box frame has it all over any tubular handle system.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Classic and kind of cool*



jsup said:


> I think so, so last year I bought one. When you see big apartment complexes, and municipalities doing heavy duty work, it's usually the Simplicity Pro Series, at least around here.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that they are very Rigid, and are also very easy to move around. Handles like a much smaller machine. You can really feel the rigidity when you're using it, makes for a very secure feel. Their steel box frame has it all over any tubular handle system.


I Guess People buy a Simplicity Pro because they are cool, classic (looking the same for a very long time). And because it is very solid machines With special features like tubular handles and Power boost. Like buying a classic Porsche 911 
The obvious Choice for most People are Ariens or Toro+Honda.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

I looked at these and felt like they were very well built machines. The only deal killer was the lack of a hydro. Otherwise, I would have pulled the trigger on one of these.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

> =Dag Johnsen;1628579]I Guess People buy a Simplicity Pro because they are cool, classic (looking the same for a very long time). And because it is very solid machines With special features like tubular handles and Power boost. Like buying a classic Porsche 911
> The obvious Choice for most People are Ariens or Toro+Honda.



Obvious is a poor choice of words. It is biased and unrealistic. Just sayin. I think what you meant to say was POPULAR in certain circles. That is more accurate.



If this were the case, there would be no other brands. There are other brands, not because people are too stupid to listen and buy one of those three, but because for whatever reasons, people buy what they need/want. 



Anyway, I'm just calling it as I see it. It's like a Ford/Chevy argument. Each will try to convince someone theirs is better, when there's little difference at the end of the day. Can we just call it bias and be done with it.


And for the love of god, if someone buys something other than one of those three, just say congrats and move on, don't spend 40 posts telling the poor guy he's wrong. He comes here with some good news, spends a lot of money, then is told what he SHOULD have done, if he did any research or had a brain, the subtext of almost every post of that type.


Can't we look for the positive rather than berate someone making a different choice? 



To close, when I bought a Simplicity I found it superior to all those brands, Ariens, Honda (overpriced), and Toro. In fit and finish, construction, and performance. Am I too stupid to see the truth? Just wonderin'. 



As the saying goes, opinions are like ____________ everyone has one and they all stink.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*sorry for not being able to write clearly*



jsup said:


> Obvious is a poor choice of words. It is biased and unrealistic. Just sayin. I think what you meant to say was POPULAR in certain circles. That is more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about my poor Language, me being European.


Yes you are correct, I was trying to say popular. In the way that I mention brands that are better in their advertising than Simplicity, while not neccessaryly better Products.
I totally adore my Simplicity and would not change it With anything, exept for the same New Version With 420cc instead of 342cc. It is not sold in Norway now, sad. Though actually I never ran out of Power even in tough conditions.
I Wonder if anyone knows how many percentage the Power Boost increase the capacity? 


Not trying to be negative or to critisize anyone ore anyones Choice.
Just wondering if Simpicity are loosing ground because their Products are too conservative, and therefore difficult to do the neccessary marketing.


Dag from Norway


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In the part of the U.S. I live, Simplicity does not have the dealer network that Ariens has plus Toro and especially Ariens do much more advertising in print and on the tv, besides Ariens is also sold in Home Depot and Lowe's which adds to their popularity.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> In the part of the U.S. I live, Simplicity does not have the dealer network that Ariens has plus Toro and especially Ariens do much more advertising in print and on the tv, besides Ariens is also sold in Home Depot and Lowe's which adds to their popularity.





Yes, exactly that. But don't confuse popularity with superiority. Just sayin' In fact, from my personal experience, popularity is usually inversely corresponding to quality. This is a gross generalization, but I'll name two markets where this is true. High end audio, really high quality tools, and guitars. Both markets are excellent examples of popular is not greater than quality.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Sorry about my poor Language, me being European.
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct, I was trying to say popular. In the way that I mention brands that are better in their advertising than Simplicity, while not neccessaryly better Products.
> ...





No harm no foul. Your English is far better than my Norweigen, Bokmal, or Nynorsk. I meant it as a clarification, understanding what you meant.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hydro*



Honda n CNY said:


> I looked at these and felt like they were very well built machines. The only deal killer was the lack of a hydro. Otherwise, I would have pulled the trigger on one of these.



Do you want Hydro for less maintainance?


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Honda n CNY said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at these and felt like they were very well built machines. The only deal killer was the lack of a hydro. Otherwise, I would have pulled the trigger on one of these.
> ...


No. I wanted the hydro for infinite speed control and the ability change speed on the fly.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Honda n CNY said:


> No. I wanted the hydro for infinite speed control and the ability change speed on the fly.



Ok, thanks for sharing. I see the point. In addition to my Simplicity I have a Honda Machine so small it is not sold in the US. It is called HSS655 Snøfreser Honda HSS 655 HTS - Berema AS and has a GX160 machine 4.8 hp. Very simple design and very light weight and handy. (77 kilos)
Supposed to almost maintainance free and very long lasting. But no Hydro :wink2:
I use it mainly on the terrass of my cabin. Sometimes in the driveway when the local tractor fail to come. So far an impressive small machine.


Dag


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dag Johnsen said:


> thanks for the feedback! My snowplower impress me a lot under Extreme conditions. Like you mention the Power to Width ratio combined With Power Boost makes it unstoppable. I have cleared my parking after holidays when we were abroad, and we are talking massive compact snow 30 inches deep. Going 28 inches wide right thru.
> Simplicity is very small in Norway, so nobody has heard about the brand.
> People buy mostly Honda, Toro, Ariens and Stiga.
> I have the small Honda 655 at my cabin to Clear the terrass. Impressive little machine but nothing Close to the Simplicity of course.





Cabin in Norway sounds Awesome At Christmas time.


Unfortunately I can not speak to the new Simplicity's. Mine is mid 80's and a Sherman Tank I love it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dag what is your average snowfall a Year like?


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> In the part of the U.S. I live, Simplicity does not have the dealer network that Ariens has plus Toro and especially Ariens do much more advertising in print and on the tv, besides Ariens is also sold in Home Depot and Lowe's which adds to their popularity.


Been a long time since I've seen a commercial for any snowblower here in Minnesota. But yeah, Simplicity doesn't have many dealers or brand recognition in general.

When I was growing up my dad had a late 80's Simplicity, I believe a 7/24 though I don't think that was the model number. Had the same stout frame as today's Signature series and a differential. Great machine, I'd probably still be using it had he not traded it in on a tractor a year before I bought my first house. I was pretty disappointed in my Ariens 824 after using that Simplicity, it's always been a lot more work to use and felt flimsy in comparison. Though I can't complain too much as the Ariens is on its 17th winter.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*New years eve*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Cabin in Norway sounds Awesome At Christmas time.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can not speak to the new Simplicity's. Mine is mid 80's and a Sherman Tank I love it.


Today it is a storm outside, so cosy inside  This morning I got to Clear the terrass from 4 inches of wet snow. True happiness


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*found some data now*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Dag what is your average snowfall a Year like?


 
There is a lot of snow where I live! And often mostly sub zero temperatures all winter. Oslo is only 30 kilometers away, but the 2-3 degrees difference in average temperature makes a huge difference in the snowdepth thru the winter. When it rains in Oslo, it snows at home:smile2:The googling did not tell me much since I guess they measure it in water and millimeters. But average is then 390 millimeters from November thru April. (last year we got 26 centimeters / 10,2 inches of snow 11th of May, but that is not normal). 390 millimeters water, in snow it is a lot more. Record snowfall in 24 hours is from 2009, 44 centimeters/17,3 inches. It is not much wind here so it just fall straight Down and the snow height is the same everywhere. The snow is normally less fluff than they say it is in the Rocky Mountains....
Last year we had a lot of snow, my guess is that on normal winters there is 70 cm to 80 cm of snow on the lawn when it is compressed over time. And sometimes it is measured up to 1,5 meters /59 inches before the melting starts. (2009) I live at 210 meters altitude.
The Simplicity can og thru anything.


At my cabin 1015 meters Beyond sea level maybe a little more, and more Wind. My small Honda is actually not bad at all, and only cleaning the wooden terrass+ some make up out in the driveway.


But this Winter is crap, but now I have 6 inches at home to work today and more at the cabin to blow on friday :wink2:


How about your area SimplicitySolid22?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dag Johnsen said:


> There is a lot of snow where I live! And often mostly sub zero temperatures all winter. Oslo is only 30 kilometers away, but the 2-3 degrees difference in average temperature makes a huge difference in the snowdepth thru the winter. When it rains in Oslo, it snows at home:smile2:The googling did not tell me much since I guess they measure it in water and millimeters. But average is then 390 millimeters from November thru April. (last year we got 26 centimeters / 10,2 inches of snow 11th of May, but that is not normal). 390 millimeters water, in snow it is a lot more. Record snowfall in 24 hours is from 2009, 44 centimeters/17,3 inches. It is not much wind here so it just fall straight Down and the snow height is the same everywhere. The snow is normally less fluff than they say it is in the Rocky Mountains....
> Last year we had a lot of snow, my guess is that on normal winters there is 70 cm to 80 cm of snow on the lawn when it is compressed over time. And sometimes it is measured up to 1,5 meters /59 inches before the melting starts. (2009) I live at 210 meters altitude.
> The Simplicity can og thru anything.
> 
> ...

















In our area we usually get:

Massachusetts(Merrimack Valley) 

Avg. days of snow = 20.3 

Inches = 51.9 

Centimeters = 131.8


We had 8 inches back in November and since then.....JACK SQUAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NADA!!!!!! Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ingenting!!!!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Ingenting *



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> In our area we usually get:
> 
> Massachusetts(Merrimack Valley)
> 
> ...


 
Seems like you have a lot of snow, but a bit boring winter so far! Let us just hope, there are still a lot of time:smile2:
Today my Simplicity was trying to go right all the time. Wonder is the easy turn cable has some frost and did not release. Will check tire pressure as well.
I hate it when it does not run Perfect:sad2:
I bet you have a lot of wind in your area.
And a gas explotion recently, ref. google.


Dag


Dag


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> And a gas explotion recently, ref. google.



Yeah, that was crazy, it was a few towns over from where we live. Some people lost their natural gas service (for heat, hot water, and for the stove/oven) for about 3 months. It made things very difficult for a lot of people, especially as winter arrived. 

And that's not even mentioning the people that lost their homes to fires caused by the gas problem!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah Dag As Red said!!!!!

The gas company over pressurized the gas lines in those areas and it created stoves to blow and hot water heaters and unfortunately Houses exploded or caught fire as well in those areas. 
The best part was it was during school hours so no families were hurt physically except for a nice young man who had just got his license that day and was sitting in his friend's driveway and the house exploded which made the chimney collapse on his car. Was very tough when it happened. 

Yeah it stinks when the blowers decide to act up....yeah never know when it will strike...haha. My HM-80 blew up on me last April so I am Jonesing for a Snow Storm to try out my used/new HMSK80. Want to see if it has the stones that my HM80 had in deep snow. It gets windy at times but not too bad.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*HM vs HMSK*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Yeah Dag As Red said!!!!!
> 
> The gas company over pressurized the gas lines in those areas and it created stoves to blow and hot water heaters and unfortunately Houses exploded or caught fire as well in those areas.
> The best part was it was during school hours so no families were hurt physically except for a nice young man who had just got his license that day and was sitting in his friend's driveway and the house exploded which made the chimney collapse on his car. Was very tough when it happened.
> ...



What is the difference between the old and New engine? Hope it digs deep!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Depending upon the model of HM80 I believe the HMSK80 has smaller bearing diameters.

Crankshaft Main Bearing Dia HMSK80 =1.1870 inches vs. 1.3745 inches(certain HM80 Models/HMSK90)

Connecting rod Crank bearing 1.1180 Vs. 1.3760

Cylinder Main bearing 1.0005 vs. 1.33765 

Crankpin Journal Diameter 1.1860 vs. 1.3740 

Otherwise same displacement 19.43 cu in. Same bore and stroke etc. etc.!!!

Other Members can probably tell you more.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*same same but different*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Depending upon the model of HM80 I believe the HMSK80 has smaller bearing diameters.
> 
> Crankshaft Main Bearing Dia HMSK80 =1.1870 inches vs. 1.3745 inches(certain HM80 Models/HMSK90)
> 
> ...


 
So you should be fine really!


Good News for me:


1. My blower had a flat tire, that is why it did not go straight. Wonder what to do to make it keep the air though. I inflated it more than last time to see if that is the answer, 40 PSI.


2. Just arrived at my cabin, good News! Lots of snow to blow tomorrow. Between 8 to 15 inches just waiting for my and my little Honda. It is over midnight so cannot do it now. Will I dream about tomorrow? Probably:smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> 1. My blower had a flat tire, that is why it did not go straight. Wonder what to do to make it keep the air though. I inflated it more than last time to see if that is the answer, 40 PSI.


I don't think that's a great idea. At least don't exceed the maximum air pressure listed on the tire. The higher the air pressure, the faster the tire will likely lose air. It will drop from 40 to 30 more quickly than it will drop from 30 to 20, etc. 

You could try checking the tire's valve stem, to make sure it isn't loose. You could also try adding tire sealant slime, like this stuff: 
https://www.amazon.com/Slime-10164-Tubeless-Tire-Sealant/dp/B01LCLMKTY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1547860359&sr=8-3&keywords=tire+slime

I think it makes a mess inside the tire, though, which could be a problem if you eventually decided to install an inner tube (another option), or replace the tire.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thank you Red!*



RedOctobyr said:


> I don't think that's a great idea. At least don't exceed the maximum air pressure listed on the tire. The higher the air pressure, the faster the tire will likely lose air. It will drop from 40 to 30 more quickly than it will drop from 30 to 20, etc.
> 
> You could try checking the tire's valve stem, to make sure it isn't loose. You could also try adding tire sealant slime, like this stuff:
> https://www.amazon.com/Slime-10164-...TF8&qid=1547860359&sr=8-3&keywords=tire+slime
> ...


 
Thanks!


I start to think that if it keeps leaking, then some solid inner tubes are the best solution.


Trying to add a Picture from this morning: Honda 655 4.8 hp at the cabin terrasse.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151805&stc=1&d=1547899068


And adding a Picture of one of the deepest heaviest jobs done with the Simplicity during 2017.



Dag


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*new tube*



RedOctobyr said:


> I don't think that's a great idea. At least don't exceed the maximum air pressure listed on the tire. The higher the air pressure, the faster the tire will likely lose air. It will drop from 40 to 30 more quickly than it will drop from 30 to 20, etc.
> 
> You could try checking the tire's valve stem, to make sure it isn't loose. You could also try adding tire sealant slime, like this stuff:
> https://www.amazon.com/Slime-10164-...TF8&qid=1547860359&sr=8-3&keywords=tire+slime
> ...


 
Hi, today I had a puncture on one of the cars, delivered it for New front tires. Brought one Simplicity wheel and inserted a tube, it was flat again. Will fit a tube in the other one next week. 20 PSI.
Snowplower Works like a dream again, and it has been snowing :smile2:


Did you see my deep snow Picture 1 post ago? Just wondering since it was my proudest moment, and nobody seemed to care:wink2:


Dag


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I did, I liked the deep snow picture  That is very impressive. Do you have drift cutters on it? Or did you have to tilt the machine back to cut through the snow banks that high? 

I imagine some of us are a bit jealous. There has been very little around here so far this year, we've just had two 6" (15cm) storms.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I did, I liked the deep snow picture  That is very impressive. Do you have drift cutters on it? Or did you have to tilt the machine back to cut through the snow banks that high?
> 
> I imagine some of us are a bit jealous. There has been very little around here so far this year, we've just had two 6" (15cm) storms.


 
Hi again and thank you:smile2: This Winter is starting to be very good! Here is a Picture from this morning. 10-15 inches of compact snow. The blower and I are having a party these days, and it works perfect:nerd: I am in love.
I took off the drift cutters, I just go straight thru and let some snow go over the machine. Then do a second run to clean it up.


I met my old machine this morning a 9HP Snapper with Techumseh engine. (see picture, sold it to my neighbor)


One huge differerence between these 2 machines, is that the Simplicity digs into the deep snow, while the Snapper would seek upwards loosing contact with the ground.
So with the Snapper it was a struggle to wrestle it down, while the Simplicity just does the job by itself without much effort from me. And I added no weights.


Hope you get some more snow soon!


Dag


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Some people are so lucky to have snow to blow her in western Canada used my blower once 25 cm or 6 in of snow.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Hanky said:


> Some people are so lucky to have snow to blow her in western Canada used my blower once 25 cm or 6 in of snow.



And a beast if a machine with a full tank of gas I believe. I wish you a lot of snow soon!


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

“One huge differerence between these 2 machines, is that the Simplicity digs into the deep snow, while the Snapper would seek upwards loosing contact with the ground.”

Any thoughts why? Just bucket weight or design?


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*thinking both*



trellis said:


> “One huge differerence between these 2 machines, is that the Simplicity digs into the deep snow, while the Snapper would seek upwards loosing contact with the ground.”
> 
> Any thoughts why? Just bucket weight or design?



I have thougt about this, and must be both. Perhaps mostly the design actually, since the bucket weight alone are so low compared to the forces in action going into compact snow. 
I wonder what it can be.
I read some reviews of snowblowers and sometimes the blower get critizised for seaking upwards too easily.
If I was to design a snowblower, this would be important to avoid.
I remember how happy I was (and still am) when I felt how the Simplicity went straight thru heavy amounts of snow and EOD. 
So much less work for me.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>Perhaps mostly the design actually

Curious to think about what is the main culprit or is it everything?

-skids
-auger distance to ground compared to scraper
-the design of the augers.. more or less blades to cut into the snow
-weight
-tear drop design of the bucket compared to the flat designs that are more currently in use. With the tear drop the augers make contact with the snow before the bucket sides. Similar to the Simplicity v. Snapper in this example.

anything else?


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

trellis said:


> “One huge differerence between these 2 machines, is that the Simplicity digs into the deep snow, while the Snapper would seek upwards loosing contact with the ground.”
> 
> Any thoughts why? Just bucket weight or design?



I experienced the same thing. My dad's late 80's Simplicity (760 maybe?) I used in high school just plowed right through just about anything. My Ariens 824, which has a bucket much like that Snapper, has always had to be wrestled through the EOD stuff.



Unfortunately I don't remember everything about that Simplicity as that was a long time ago, but I suspect its weight was more forward biased as well.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

trellis said:


> >Perhaps mostly the design actually
> 
> Curious to think about what is the main culprit or is it everything?
> 
> ...


 
Yesterday I was on a rock concert, today I am tired. But there is a lot of snow outside that I have to blow now, 10 inches:smile2:Will post a Picture.
Anyway, it must be how the augers cut and dig into the snow, and like you say the teardrop design could be important.


Dag


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> In our area we usually get:
> 
> Massachusetts(Merrimack Valley)
> 
> ...


Stop complaining, brother. The crap storm we are getting tonight will make up for some of that with it's icy nastiness.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That post was a while back where did you pick that from????.....We have had a couple of storms since then.....Not worried....was asked by Dag I believe what the average snowfall.


Ohhh I see this thread....Yeah that snow to Ice will be lots of fun for us!!!! Uggghhh. Cant beat New England.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

guybb3 said:


> Stop complaining, brother. The crap storm we are getting tonight will make up for some of that with it's icy nastiness.



What did you think.... was it as CRAPPY as NJ snow might be????


----------

